# Skeleton 3-pack



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
During a search for someone selling Bucky arms and legs, I ran across this place:

http://www.egeneralmedical.com/skeletonpack.html

They're selling a Bucky, a Bart and a Thrifty for under $200, not including shipping.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow thats awesome


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

$64 per Bucky. That's awesome. Time to talk to the wife.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good deals!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

if you check out the site look at the bottom of the page --you can make an offer---


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow..I love offers...don't need 3 buckies...hmmm


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmm, wish it was 3 Buckies. But for a Bucky, a Mr. Thrifty, and a Bart, not a bad price.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

fair price, not great though.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

oh...I see now


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> fair price, not great though.


I looked on the Skeleton Store web site, and it's $40 more for the same thing. Of course, not everyone needs a family of skellies!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well... I'm sure not everyone _needs_ a family of skellies, but surely almost everyone would _like_ one...!


----------

